# wlid hog???



## dewberry (Mar 23, 2009)

does anyone smoke wild hog


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes i do they are good


----------



## oneeye (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes.  I have done ribs and roasts.  Excellent stuff!  I am currently out of the wild pork and have to settle for the tame stuff!


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 23, 2009)

Do it on a pretty regular basis around here, what do you need to know?


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, but I try to stick to the younger sows.  The Hill Country and South Texas are full of them!


----------



## dewberry (Mar 24, 2009)

which ones are best for eating
how do you prepair to eat them (from field to table)
which parts do you smoke
what temp do you use
what wood do you use
anything else i might find helpful


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2009)

I like 60-80 lb live weight
I skin and gut them and split them down the spine personally 
I then slather with mustard apply rub and put on the whole 1/2 pig or whole pig cut spine side down
I try to maintain 225-250 smoker temp
either hickory or oak for me gonna be pecan on the next one tho
i spritz/mop with a 3:1 mix of Apple juice and Captain Morgan's spiced rum every hour after the first hour and a half


----------



## dewberry (Mar 25, 2009)

how big does the pig have to be to have a good amount of meat on the ribs?


----------



## dewberry (Mar 25, 2009)

do you have anytricks to skinning and gutting, i have never done before

and do you cut the spine out? or cut it in half?

 how long?

how many people will a half feed?


----------



## dacfan (Mar 25, 2009)

Now I'd like to see some Qview or a movie of you preparing piggy


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 25, 2009)

I cook quite a bit of the stuff but mostly prefer sausage, I do like to smoke the back straps though mostly on the sows and smaller boars.







here is how we prep them for processing


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2009)

The last picture Flatbroke posted is exactly how I prepare them then its just a mustard slather, apply rub, and put it on the smoker. After about 1.5 hours I start spritzing it, sometimes I foil and sometimes not. Thermo in a ham and one in a shoulder. You may also want to check out some of Cowgirl's threads on doing whole hogs in a pit That gal can cook!!


----------



## dewberry (Mar 26, 2009)

does anyone make their own sausage?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2009)

Check out this section I think a few people do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes Sir, This was made out of the hog hanging from the tractor bucket,


----------



## dewberry (Mar 27, 2009)

please share how


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 27, 2009)

Its a simple process really.   Do you plan on hunting pigs?  Where are you from


----------



## dewberry (Mar 27, 2009)

yes, i have multiple places where i will be able to hunt as soon as i get my new bow and get it sighted in

i want to be able to do stuff with them as soon i am able to hunt


----------



## dewberry (Apr 2, 2009)

can you fill me in on the process, please


----------



## jerseyhunter (Apr 5, 2009)

Not smoked but just wanted to brag about a friend. Recipe at mid page.

Flatbroke, looks great.

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article59112.htm


----------



## dewberry (Mar 23, 2009)

does anyone smoke wild hog


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes i do they are good


----------



## oneeye (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes.  I have done ribs and roasts.  Excellent stuff!  I am currently out of the wild pork and have to settle for the tame stuff!


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 23, 2009)

Do it on a pretty regular basis around here, what do you need to know?


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, but I try to stick to the younger sows.  The Hill Country and South Texas are full of them!


----------



## dewberry (Mar 24, 2009)

which ones are best for eating
how do you prepair to eat them (from field to table)
which parts do you smoke
what temp do you use
what wood do you use
anything else i might find helpful


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2009)

I like 60-80 lb live weight
I skin and gut them and split them down the spine personally 
I then slather with mustard apply rub and put on the whole 1/2 pig or whole pig cut spine side down
I try to maintain 225-250 smoker temp
either hickory or oak for me gonna be pecan on the next one tho
i spritz/mop with a 3:1 mix of Apple juice and Captain Morgan's spiced rum every hour after the first hour and a half


----------



## dewberry (Mar 25, 2009)

how big does the pig have to be to have a good amount of meat on the ribs?


----------



## dewberry (Mar 25, 2009)

do you have anytricks to skinning and gutting, i have never done before

and do you cut the spine out? or cut it in half?

 how long?

how many people will a half feed?


----------



## dacfan (Mar 25, 2009)

Now I'd like to see some Qview or a movie of you preparing piggy


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 25, 2009)

I cook quite a bit of the stuff but mostly prefer sausage, I do like to smoke the back straps though mostly on the sows and smaller boars.







here is how we prep them for processing


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2009)

The last picture Flatbroke posted is exactly how I prepare them then its just a mustard slather, apply rub, and put it on the smoker. After about 1.5 hours I start spritzing it, sometimes I foil and sometimes not. Thermo in a ham and one in a shoulder. You may also want to check out some of Cowgirl's threads on doing whole hogs in a pit That gal can cook!!


----------



## dewberry (Mar 26, 2009)

does anyone make their own sausage?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 26, 2009)

Check out this section I think a few people do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes Sir, This was made out of the hog hanging from the tractor bucket,


----------



## dewberry (Mar 27, 2009)

please share how


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 27, 2009)

Its a simple process really.   Do you plan on hunting pigs?  Where are you from


----------



## dewberry (Mar 27, 2009)

yes, i have multiple places where i will be able to hunt as soon as i get my new bow and get it sighted in

i want to be able to do stuff with them as soon i am able to hunt


----------



## dewberry (Apr 2, 2009)

can you fill me in on the process, please


----------



## jerseyhunter (Apr 5, 2009)

Not smoked but just wanted to brag about a friend. Recipe at mid page.

Flatbroke, looks great.

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article59112.htm


----------

